# Aaron Brooks will be good



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

This is the way it is with the Rockets.

05 Offseason - Acquired Stromile Swift and Derek Anderson
Reaction - Whopee doo they are steals.
In the end - Stromile Swift sucked and Derek Anderson got traded

06 Offseason - Traded Stromile Swift and Rudy Gay for Battier
Reaction - NOO NOO NOO. Rockets get worse at the already thin PF and trade away a rookie with ton of potential.
In the end - Shane Battier turns into a great fit. Stromile Swift still sucks, Rudy Gay wasn't that spectacular.

06 Offseason - Signed Vassilis Spanoulis
Reaction - Woohoo he can replace Alston
In the end - Got buried at the end of the bench.

07 Offseason - Drafted Aaron Brooks and Carl Landry (Also Newley but he won't be contributing.)
Reaction - We just got duplicates of JL3 and Chuck Hayes
In the end - ???


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i like landry he hustles and rebounds as well as hayes but has a much much much better offensive game (a jumpshot :yay: ) but the diff between JL3 and Brooks is JL3 is only on the team because of his name and is a waste of a roster spot whereas Brooks looks to have ALOT of upside (pace and good distributor AND can score) all of which JL3 lacks


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

You guys are going to love watching Aaron Brooks potentially turn into a barbosa type player.

Being from Oregon, ive watched brooks at the University of Oregon and let me say, you will not be disappointed. He is a great scorer and was a clutch shooter this year during Pac-10 play.

He is slightly undersized, but he makes up for it in his ability to penetrate and shoot.

I wanted to get him for Portland, but thats the draft for ya...

Brooks also annihilated Taurean Green at workouts too. If that gives you an idea of what he can do.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I am looking forward to watching both but I think Brooks is the one to look out for.

I think we will trade for a starting PF and we will lose many PGs so Brooks will move up the list.

Frankly I think he is only behind James & Alston right now.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I really want to continue with the Spanoulis project, because i expect mike james to be out in a year or two. Spanoulis could turn into the next tony parker. I really want brooks to be able to play at least 18-20 minutes so we can see his offensive capablities. He has shown that sort of Allen Iverson charisma when he just dominates games. It'll be nice to have somebody to have the balls to take it to their man other than yao and t-mac.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

The same thing happened with Luther, nobody knew why did we draft him instead of a big man.


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

darkballa said:


> I really want to continue with the Spanoulis project, because i expect mike james to be out in a year or two. Spanoulis could turn into the next tony parker. I really want brooks to be able to play at least 18-20 minutes so we can see his offensive capablities. He has shown that sort of Allen Iverson charisma when he just dominates games. It'll be nice to have somebody to have the balls to take it to their man other than yao and t-mac.


Yeah man, I don't wanna see him go too. I hope he changes his mind about not wanting to be a Rocket now that JVG is out of the picture. Plz give this guy a chance!:clap2:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We need to cut the PGs down to 4.

1. Mike James must stay we cant trade
Then we can have 3 more PGs. 
So who do you want to keep?????????
Alston - Spanoulis - Brooks - Lucas - Sura - Francis

If we cant ofload Sura then we cant keep both Spanoulis & Brooks.
We need 2 ready made PGs for the NBA. Neither Brooks or Spanoulis is ready made.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I say we keep James, Alston, Spanoulis and Brooks. Sura needs to go. Lucas needs to go too if we are going to keep Spanoulis.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Keep Alston, James, VSpan and Brooks.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This pick baffles me. So what happens to Head?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Everything I read about this guy makes Head/V-Span more and more expendable.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We can try playing 4 point guards around Yao at the same time. 

Seriously, we have way too many Point Guards.

Alston/MJ/V-Span/Brooks/JL3/Sura

Don't forget T-Mac plays the point in crunchtime and Luther plays it as well

Alston/MJ/V-Span/Brooks/JL3/Sura/T-Mac/Head


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

People here a just straight out assumming we wioll be able to offload Sura?
Who would want him?????????????????
Chances are he will be one of the PGs


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

why are people even counting sura as a PG. he doesnt have a position anymore because he will never step foot on the court again. he is an expiring contract that can be included in a trade if needed. nothing else. he really shouldnt be taken into account when deciding what our PG situation looks like. if you dont like listing him as a point, put him as PF on the depth chart. it wont make a difference. he will see as much time backing up hayes as he will backing up james and alston


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> People here a just straight out assumming we wioll be able to offload Sura?
> Who would want him?????????????????
> Chances are he will be one of the PGs


Because he's *DONE*??

If we can't trade him, he'll be cut, waived, bought out, whatever.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> Because he's *DONE*??
> 
> If we can't trade him, he'll be cut, waived, bought out, whatever.


He will have to be bought out. But do you think the ROckets management will do that?????????????

I think if they cant offload him in the off season he will be carried into the 15 man roster and then the Rockets will look to trade him during the season.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> He will have to be bought out. But do you think the ROckets management will do that?????????????
> 
> I think if they cant offload him in the off season he will be carried into the 15 man roster and then the Rockets will look to trade him during the season.


His contract isn't totally guaranteed, so he could be bought out. They would have to pay him like 1 mil only.

If we trade him, the other team will buy him out too.


----------

